# Advice on buy a lense for a present....



## Vito (2 Dec 2010)

Hey guys, I know there is many photography enthusiasts here so I though before I took the plunge I would seek some advice, my brother has been bugging me for a lense this cristmas he currently has a Cannon EOS 550D which he got in April, he shoots alot of people and tries to take close shot but he doesnt have a macro so his close ups arent as up to scratch as some, I have a budget of Â£180-Â£200 max his current lense is a EF-S 18-55 mm IS Lens which came with the camera, I am open to second hand if I can get more for my money. Can some one kindly steer me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## mlgt (2 Dec 2010)

For that kind of price range you can look at this.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?LH_ItemCo ... p=16&_sc=1

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=tamr ... m270.l1313

I have a tokina 105mm lens which I recently bought on my travels to Hong Kong. Its really fast and sharp. But I would say go and test the difference in lens by taking a memory card and then comparing the photos afterwards on your pc.

Good luck!


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Dec 2010)

If he's into portraits then there is nothing better in that price range than a nifty fifty - http://www.google.co.uk/products?client ... CD0QrQQwAA

It has no zoom but it's a cracking lense for portraits and low light stuff.


----------



## mlgt (2 Dec 2010)

nifty fifty. I like that term lol


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Dec 2010)

I have a fixed 50mm in my bag, excellent for portraits, not good for macro.

A cannon 100mm macro, sigma 105mm macro or the Tamron 90mm macro (i have the tamron) would be great choices macro wise! Maybe you can even afford both if you look properly on ebay


----------



## Vito (3 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the help so far guys, ill be honist im still not sure what to get, would this be a suitable option Sigma 28-135 F3.8-5.6 Aspherical IF Macro camera lens, how do I tell good from bad?


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Dec 2010)

thats not a true macro vito for info.

id still go with the nifty 50 (for portraits) or if you can get a second hand one in your budget the tamron 90mm macro


----------



## Vito (3 Dec 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> thats not a true macro vito for info.
> 
> id still go with the nifty 50 (for portraits) or if you can get a second hand one in your budget the tamron 90mm macro



Cant argue with the price of the Canon EF Lens - 50 mm - F/1.8 - Canon EF, what are the benifits of this lense over and above his current one, I want to get him something that will make a difference to his shots.


----------



## Tom (3 Dec 2010)

Much much sharper than standard lens from 2.8 upwards, much much better low light performance (although no Image Stabilization). Focusing and build quality isn't good, but for the price, don't complain.

EDIT: by the way, I sold mine to Dan Crawford and I wish I never had!! LOL!


----------



## atuin (3 Dec 2010)

You can also look for canon 85mm f1.8 its more expensive than 50mm but for portraits its amazing.


----------



## Vito (3 Dec 2010)

Ok guys just spoke to my brother he said he would preffer an alround improvement on what he currently has as a lense, I suppose I will just have to research a little more. the advice has been great and if anything comes to mind please let me know. thanks again


----------



## Tom (3 Dec 2010)

17-55 in that case


----------



## George Farmer (3 Dec 2010)

I love my 50mm f/1.8.  Best value lens for Canon there is, and amazing results for the money.

f/2.8, 1/100 sec, ISO 800.







			
				Tom said:
			
		

> 17-55 in that case


Great lens but not in budget I'd say, even used.

Another option is the Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 macro.  It's my workhorse lens and is only about Â£250.  Very sharp with a decent minimum focusing distance so you can get close up for macro work.

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalo ... D4Q8wIwAg#


----------



## Vito (4 Dec 2010)

Thanks for posting the pic george, otactually helps, any chance you have some examples with Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 macro ?


----------



## George Farmer (4 Dec 2010)

Vito said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the pic george, otactually helps, any chance you have some examples with Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 macro ?


Sure. It's a neat little lens.

This is at its widest; 17mm.  f/16, 30 sec, ISO 100.





And at 70mm. f/4.5, 1/100, ISO 320.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (4 Dec 2010)

There were couple used ones from 160 to 190 buy it now on ebay last week. Sigmas i mean.
The price should have gone down a bit due to an upgrade from sigma with OS which goes around 300 at the moment.


----------



## Vito (10 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, after hours of bidding and searching I settled on a Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4.5 macro used for Â£160 so im pleased.

Vito


----------



## Tom (10 Dec 2010)

Nice choice by the look of George's pics!! Can it go on full frame George?


----------

